# Levels of Boredom



## Achi (Mar 20, 2010)

Do you have levels of boredom? Do you never get bored? Is there a tipping point before you loose it and do something crazy? Do you have a cure for your own boredom? What's your current level of boredom?

My levels of boredom:

1. Not interested in whats happening *thinking of other things*
2. *looks out window*
3. *draws on any available surface*
4. *yawns, falling asleep*
5. * starts pacing or tapping foot impatiently* <-- *current level*
6. *starts hitting head against wall/desk*
7. *shaking with boredom, might yell something suddenly or burst out running for no reason.*
8. *Haven't been here and don't want to*


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

I only get eye gauging bored when I have to do nothing for over 10 minutes...like when I'm waiting in the doctor's office to go in...in Texas we have these stupid tests called TAKS tests and I usually have to wait there for like 3 hours because there's always one or two people who take for fucking ever to finish! Meanwhile everyone else is sitting at their desks in dead silence with nothing for entertainment...And I can't stand it!!!!!
I honestly don't know how I get through these times...draining silence and nothing to occupy myself with= hell!
If I have nothing to occupy myself with but there isn't complete silence, I usually just sit and think and introspect


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

My stages
1.Eats a bunch of fatty foods
2.Draws on stuff
3. Put figures in mouth
4. Play with anything available
5. Create a plot I will never actually do.
6. Chew on something
7.Repeat 1-7


----------



## Narrator (Oct 11, 2009)

1 - Feel slightly agitated.
2 - Start going back and forth between tasks/leisure activities and eat snack food, preferrably with lots of salt, fat, or MSG in.
3 - Make animal/strange moaning/groaning noises.
4 - Feel lonely but not want to associate with anyone.
5 - Start stabbing/slashing paper, start to feel quite agressive and get very physically agitated.
6 - Start crying out of sheer frustration, yes it's a little pathetic.
7 - Selftime/read erotic fiction/watch erotic movies/programmes. Always malexmale.

I'm not really bored at the moment :happy: rather oddly content. Possibly because I've actually made progress with college work.


----------



## Stolen (Apr 5, 2010)

Boredom only occurs when I become disillusioned with something I thought was going to change my life and make it just wonderful. New hobby, new challenge, new friendship, new intellectual pursuit....my life is full of purpose during the honeymoon period; everything excites me, related or not.

Then the honeymoon is over and I realize my life is pretty much the same. That's when I get bored. Until the next thing takes its place. roud:

As for the "sitting around doing nothing" boredom, I don't mind it. I usually zone out and forget I'm bored anyway.


----------



## AirMarionette (Mar 13, 2010)

1. tap fingers rhythmically; pick up flute; jam a little.
2. sigh exasperatedly; STUMBLE; eat a cheese stick. 
3. get up, walk around (literally) and play flute along to music - simultaneously.
4. blast music, RUN around, jump on furniture, play flute - simultaneously.
5. blast music, DANCE, RUN, jump on furniture, sing, pick up flute, jam a little!
6. FRAK MY LIFE, WHERE IS MY ROOMATE; eat; experiment with fire.
7. ponder the meaning of my existence. 
8. become depressed after not finding one.
9. eat; hate self for eating; repeat 4-8. 
9.5. if sufficiently stimulated, laugh maniacally and write off streams of consciousness.
10. *flatlines*

**may skip certain steps depending on mood.


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm a very patience person when it comes to boredom against routine or when there's nothing else to do. I usually able to entertain myself in many ways.

But I'm not a patience person when it comes to people, specially slow, stupid, shallow, immature, whiny, coward, or high temper people. They are so inefficient and I frickin hate wasting my time to deal with them.


----------



## Wulfdot (Apr 14, 2010)

*1. Neat; Boredom. It's because I don't feel bored every day (Sarcasm)*
2. Okay; What the hell? Should probably look for something to do.
3. Come-on; I'll go super pace and jump into my imagination
4. Yay, going a bit crazy now; I'll just start changing a few things so I don't feel bored.
5. Final Level; OH MY FUCKING GOD WHY IS EVERYTHING SO BORING. WHY CAN'T I CONCENTRATE. WHY CAN'T I FIND SOMETHING TO DO. I JUST STARTED HATING MYSELF BECAUSE OF BOREDOM. NO MATTER WHAT I DO I CAN'T STOP BEING BORED. I CAN'T EVEN LAUGH AT MY FAVORITE COMEDIANS. NOTHING, I FEEL NOTHING. MY CREATIVITY IS FLOWING AWAY. I AM BANGING MY HEAD ON THE WALL, SLAPPING MY FACE, WHY WHY WHY!!!! EVERYTHING IN THIS WORLD IS SO BORING. ARGGG I HATE EVERYONE AND EVERYTHING; WHY CAN'T YOU FUCKERS BE MORE INTERESTING!
......
0. "Oh! Look shiny" aka 'Something to distract me from 1-5'.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

1) Try and find something to do
2) fail at 1 and feel annoyed
3) think about things
4) observe those around, or plants or paintings, or walls
5) get twitchy and wander around
6) fiddle with things
7) walk around opening every door to rooms, cupboards and the fridge but never taking anything
8) lie on the sofa looking sad
9) go and tidy things
10) harass anyone around until they amuse me


----------



## Plaxico (Dec 11, 2010)

In class levels of boredom

1) Passively writing stuff down
2) Not writing stuff down
3) Not writing stuff down AND zoning out
4) Zoned out so much that I un-zone out
5) Doodling
6) Making paper basketballs and shooting it in the trash while the teacher isn't looking


----------



## signalslikesigns (Dec 25, 2010)

I don't know if I ever get bored necessarily... I definitely go through spurts of feeling restless. When those happen it can be emotionally draining, so I'll try to find something to distract me (whether it's productive or not). 

Escaping into my mind, whether its daydreaming or contemplation, is always the best cure


----------



## TattyKoz (Jan 10, 2014)

1) See if there is anything productive to do around the house that will satisfy my boredom, generally it's a no.
2) Go on Fb and just scroll through pictures for hours sometimes.
3) Try and think of something I want to know and Google it. (Heroin doco's have seemed to hit the spot of late)
4) Walk around my house having imaginary conversations with this dude that never liked me back.
5) End up on a self help article and decide to try and confront my buried emotions, or meditate, or achieve enlightenment through tapping
6) Fail at 5, cry and moan and post a bunch of statuses on FB
7) Masterbate and sleep
All the while I am chain smoking and checking he fridge every 12 minutes.


----------



## HypoTempes (Nov 25, 2013)

No , just one BORED if I reach it I'll start doing something else.


----------

